# Fall is apple time !



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2013)

Even though they are pretty expensive this year, the new apples are starting to appear in the store, just as they are finishing the close out of last years apples.
Every fall, I crave apples ! 
Raw apples, cooked apples, any kind of apples.  I cook them in my oatmeal, and eat apples with peanut butter, or with some soft cheese, or even in cottage cheese.....it's all good !

When I lived in Washington, I would go to the fruit stands near Yakima, or Wenatchee, and get them fresh by the boxfull from the orchards. They usually also had the new raw honey as well, and cherry juice, so it was always a worthwhile trip. Back then, the whole box was usually only $5-6 , so we always had a lot of apples to eat, and make apple cobbler with.

What does everyone else do with their fresh apples in the fall ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

There's only the two of us, so we don't buy too many apples at a time, and not fresh from an orchard.  I did just buy some Pink Lady apples from the supermarket, we both like them a lot...just eat them raw.  Sometimes we'll have a light meal of crackers, gouda or Havarti cheese, salami, and fruit like sliced apples or kiwis.


----------



## Bee (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't buy apples very often but it is good to see English apples in the shops at Autumn time rather than the imported ones.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 15, 2013)

I like apples best in a Waldorf salad or a pudding but don't buy a lot as I'm not a big fruit eater and waste more than I eat.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)

Read something very interesting (couldn't say where or ever find in again. . . ) about Johnny Appleseed's trek across America, spreading apples.  Seems hard cider was the result and everybody; men, women, children . . .  all consumed hard apple cider as a main stay staple.

Dwarf Gravenstein I planted is hanging in there despite the deer . . .


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Read something very interesting (couldn't say where or ever find in again. . . ) about Johnny Appleseed's trek across America, spreading apples.  Seems hard cider was the result and everybody; men, women, children . . .  all consumed hard apple cider as a main stay staple.
> 
> Dwarf Gravenstein I planted is hanging in there despite the deer . . .



When I was a youngster, I remember seeing a movie or cartoon, about Johnny Appleseed. It might have been a Disney film. So long ago.....


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 16, 2013)

We eat apples often. I'll be looking for the orchards to start advertising. I'll either buy a bushel to make apple butter or buy the apple butter already made. Either way the homemade kind is better than what you get in the stores.

I have an apple tree and an apple I grafted to a wild crabapple but they haven't started producing yet.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2013)

Have a healthy baked Apple Dessert to share.

Apple Crumble with Toasted-Oat Topping

6 med Jonagold apples (any soft baking apples)
1/2 c. unsweetened applesauce
3/4 c. old-fashioned or quick-cooking rolled oats
3 tbsp. toasted wheat germ
3 tbsp.  light brown sugar
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tbsp canola oil
1 tbsp unsalted butter, cut into small pieces


1) PREHEAT oven to 350, coat 12" x 8" baking dish with cooking spray
2) CUT apples in half lengthwise, remove cores and stems, discard.  Cut apples into thin slices.
3) PLACE apples and applesauce in prepared baking dish. Toss to coat apples uniformly with applesauce, and spread apples evenly in baking dish.
4) MIX oats, wheat germ, brown sugar, and cinnamon in small bowl.  Drizzle with oil. Add butter. Mix into dry ingredients.
5) SPRINKLE oat mixture evenly over apples.
6) BAKE 30-35 minutes, until topping is golden, and apples are bubbling.  Serve warm.

NUTRITIONAL INFO PER SERVING..  197 calories, 5 g. protein, 45 g. carb., 5 g. fiber, 6 g. fat, 2 g. sat fat, 5 mg. chol, 3 mg. sodium.  6 servings.


Myself, I prefer to use coconut oil in place of both the canola oil and butter.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 16, 2013)

Toss apples in that there juicer!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Toss apples in that there juicer!



Great idea!  ..  Off to make a spinach, carrot, cucumber, apple concoction in my juicer.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

The only fruit juice I could drink was an Apple Carrot and Ginger concoction.  It tasted great and had no ill effects as no citrus or pineapple in it.  So of course it went off the market!   aaaaaaghhhhh!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2013)

Di, you can make your own. .?.   I just bought my first ever juicer  this year (after reading a thread on this board) and it's been fun coming up with different ideas to throw in.  I spice my drinks up with cinnamon or ginger often.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, I used to do apple carrot and celery but got tired of the clean up and thought all my Christmas' had come at once when it came bottled.  Looks like I'm back to making my own again.  The ginger is a problem, I'll have to practice a bit to get that amount right or it'll kick like a mule.


----------



## TICA (Sep 18, 2013)

I have two apple trees and just saw the crows have been stealing the fruit!!!!!    Also have a pear tree and will pick that fruit this afternoon before the black birds get to it.   I like to just cut them up and put them on plate with some good cheese and munch away.   I don't spray them with anything so feel a whole lot more comfortable cutting them up in case they have any bugs inside - never just bite into an apple.


----------



## Foksola (Sep 19, 2013)

I love apples, but can't eat them anymore because of my allergies  sure hope someday my allergies will be under controle and I can eat apples again


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 19, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Di, you can make your own. .?.   I just bought my first ever juicer  this year (after reading a thread on this board) and it's been fun coming up with different ideas to throw in.  I spice my drinks up with cinnamon or ginger often.



I make my own smoothies also, but I don't use a juicer, I make them in the Oster blender, so I never have much clean up to do with that like you would with a regular juicer. I like the thickness of blended juice better, too, and I get all of the fiber with it, which you lose with a juicer.
I sometimes make green smoothies, and use apples in that, but I am still working on developing a taste for green drinks.

I like ginger in my juices as well, but I am careful not to put very much of it in there, since I have overdone it a few times.
My favorite  blended drink is pineapple juice and fresh carrots.
My mother used to make that for us when I was a child, so I have always thought of it as a treat.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Foksola said:


> I love apples, but can't eat them anymore because of my allergies  sure hope someday my allergies will be under controle and I can eat apples again



I had to stop eating apples a long time ago, too.  They began irritated my mouth and throat something awful.  But, juicing them has been no problem and I can still eat apple pie.  Yea!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I make my own smoothies also, but I don't use a juicer, I make them in the Oster blender, so I never have much clean up to do with that like you would with a regular juicer. I like the thickness of blended juice better, too, and I get all of the fiber with it, which you lose with a juicer.
> I sometimes make green smoothies, and use apples in that, but I am still working on developing a taste for green drinks.
> 
> I like ginger in my juices as well, but I am careful not to put very much of it in there, since I have overdone it a few times.
> ...



I still argue in favor of juicing over blenders . . . but, to each his own.  Yeah, I'm not a fan of ginger but knowing it's good benefits always used just a sliver and didn't notice the strong taste.  Carrots and apples are a mainstay of basic juicing.  Add other vegetables (beets, cucumber, celery, anything you can think of) to that and Jack LaLanne would be proud.  I was just making juice for the great health benefits and not taste so "choking" it down was no problem.


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 19, 2013)

Last year was a complete disaster for the apple crop in the midwest... especially Michigan which usually supplies apples for our local stores.  Inseason prices went from $1.49 /3 lbs to $1.49 / lb.
Hoping for better luck this season.  We're still getting last years' apples from Washington state.  
The first good news/price indicator is that cider is here for $2.99/ gallon vs. LY @ $4.99...

Sad thing about apples is the disappearance of some of the old varieties... we couldn't even find our favorites.. Baldwins.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree with HFL about the blender vs the juicer. Fiber is very important for a healthy body. You just don't get the full benefit of the fruits and vegetable when only drinking the juice.


----------



## Rainee (Sep 21, 2013)

I just love an apple a day  or maybe two.. love the recipe you posted here Boo`s Mom I`ll try that.. also love an apple cake with apples sliced thinly on top and 
sprinkled with cinnamon sugar ,also I just love Scrumpy`s cider .. mmmm ..


----------

